# Schülercommunity



## Kareem (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
suche Mitglieder für meine Schülercommunity.Die ist backfrisch und ich habe noch keine Mitglieder.Ich suche auch noch 2 Moderatoren.
Wer sich registrieren will einfach mal melden. Aber einen Rechtsanwalt könnten wir auch gebrauchen, wegen einen bestimmten Bereich.


----------



## Dr.J (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schülercommunity*

Hallo Kareem,

hübsche Idee  Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und keinen Ärger damit.


----------

